# DDoS Attacke auf Heise- Die Folgen ;-)



## TSCoreNinja (2 Februar 2005)

Eben folgenden Link aus dem Heise Forum aufgelesen: http://zyn.de/hohoheise?ticket=&page=full


> heise.de offline - verzweifelte Trolle verunsichern Fußgängerzonen
> 1 Seite(n), von Loisl und Simon Tiversin
> 
> "Es ist Krieg", äusserte sich ein sichtlich angeschlagener und sehr verzweifelt wirkender Sprecher der Heise Verlagsgruppe vor ca. einer Stunde auf einer eilig einberufenen Pressekonferenz.
> ...


----------



## sascha (2 Februar 2005)

heise schon wieder platt?


----------



## Teleton (2 Februar 2005)

Nö, die spielen selber rum

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=7343084&forum_id=73050



> Nur die Ruhe, die Admins arbeiten wie die Teufel hier... Die kurze
> Nicht-Erreichbarkeit eben hatte nichts mit einem DoS zu tun. Wir
> arbeiten immer noch an Schutzmaßnahmen, und die sind nicht immer ganz
> ohne ein klitzekleines Störungchen zu machen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Es bestätigt sich, kaum ist Heise ausgefallen wird in Deutschland gearbeitet:



> --> Premium SMS: Bundeskabinett will Kundenschutz verstärken - Reaktionen geteilt  (02.02.2005)
> --> Premium-SMS: Gericht fordert Einzelverbindungsnachweis  (02.02.2005)
> --> Regulierer stellen zweite Sünder-Liste online  (01.02.2005)



;o)))

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55870


> *Verteilte Suche nach Angreifer auf heise online*
> 
> Der Heise Zeitschriften Verlag ruft Netzwerkadministratoren zur Mithilfe bei der Untersuchung der Denial-of-Service-Attacken gegen heise online auf. Insbesondere benötigen wir möglichst konkrete Hinweise auf Rechner, die an der Attacke aktiv beteiligt waren, um auf diesem Weg an das dazu benutzte Schädlingsprogramm zu gelangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

Heise selber hält sich ziemlich bedeckt 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,339845,00.html


> *Wilde Spekulationen über mögliche Urheber *
> 
> Die Online-Angebote des Heise-Verlages sind seit gestern Abend wieder online. Die Suche nach den Urhebern der Attacke blieb bisher ohne Erfolg. In Foren blühen wüste Spekulationen: Scriptkiddies, die Dialermafia oder Musikindustrie - sie alle sollen hinter der Attacke stehen.
> ....
> Mancher Surfer vermutet auch Racheakte von Personen, die sich in Berichten auf heise.de oder im Magazin c't schlecht dargestellt fühlen. Da wären beispielsweise die Dialermafia oder Vertreter der Warez-Szene, deren Treiben der Verlag ausführlich dokumentiert hatte.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2005)

> Der erfolgreiche Angriff gegen den Verlag wurde erwartungsgemäß auch von fanatischen Apple- oder Windows-Anhängern ausgeschlachtet. Das komme davon, wenn man "Frickelschrott", gemeint ist Linux, als Webserver einsetze, hieß es. Der Verlag solle die 10.000 Euro Prämie lieber behalten und sich davon Apple-Server kaufen. Oder aber, das meinen andere, solche mit Windows-Betriebssystem.



So ein Schwachsinn, was hat ein DDoS mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun...
(indirekt vielleicht, weil Windowskisten es erst ermöglichen, weltweiten Müll zu installieren) 

j.


----------



## Counselor (3 Februar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Schwachsinn, was hat ein DDoS mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun


Der Vorfall zeigt, daß die Perimeterverteidigung des Heise Netzwerks wohl nicht besonders ausgefeilt war. Schon peinlich für ein Portal, das sich rühmt, was von IT-Sicherheit zu verstehen.


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2005)

dDoS-Angriffe sind per se erst mal nicht verhinderbar.
Wenn überhaupt, dann muß der Uplink-Provider da was tun. Und da kann dann heise wohl nix für.


----------



## Counselor (3 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> dDoS-Angriffe sind per se erst mal nicht verhinderbar.
> Wenn überhaupt, dann muß der Uplink-Provider da was tun. Und da kann dann heise wohl nix für.


Kommt drauf an, ob Heise das zügig eskaliert hat. Bei uns wurden Angriffe bisher in Zusammenarbeit mit den Anbietern der WAN Anbindungen (Frame Relay Access) bekämpft.


----------

